# Need help with a double oven cabinet design



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Not usually stuck with the design for a cabinet, but, this one is getting me. I may be overthinking this and screwing myself up, but I am in need of some advice on the design.

I am making a custom cabinet on Tuesday for my church. We are getting a dbl oven, Kenmore Elite Stainless Steel 30'' Double Wall Oven 4813, on Monday, so I am going to go in and build the cabinet on Tues.

It will not be your typical cabinet, made entirely out of wood, it will have a 2×3 skeleton, with drywall exterior. I will be making an opening with doors on top and bottom.

I found the opening for the oven in the specs, but I am finding that I can't remember how high the top of the opening should be, so I can set the rest of the dimensions from it.

Also, I am thinking of making the exterior finish size to be 36" W x 27" D x 96" H. We wanted it to go to the bottom of the soffit we are going to be building later.

Also, over the drywall, I will be putting on wall board that can easily be wiped down, making it easier for the folks who will be using it to clean it.

I want to make it larger than necessary on the sides and in the back to allow for dispersion of heat, so I won't have any issues with my finish exterior skin. Do you think this is over thinking it?

Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

If I were asked to tackle this project, I would build a cabinet out of construction grade plywood and then just skin it with drywall. It would be easier to keep square and build.

The height will be whatever the shortest cook can operate comfortably.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Rhett, thanks, I think your right, which is what I was contemplating. Making this a bit easier, for sure.

My thought is that I am just slightly taller that the person who is the main cook, so I think I will just adjust from me and go with that.

I almost can't wait until this is done.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

bentlyj, thank you very much. That was what I was looking for, just couldn't find.

I knew I would get my answers. Now I really can't wait to post this project when it is done.


----------

